

IPad multitasking? - kimfuh

Realistically, when do you think will Apple come out with a multitasking iPad? With the iphone 4, didn't they just instantly obsolete their current ipad?
======
st3fan
Didn't Apple say that they would release iOS 4.0 before the end of summer 2010
for the iPad?

------
joubert
iOS 4, no?

~~~
telemachos
That is, the phone's hardware is not important here and the iPad doesn't need
new hardware (in this regard). What matters is the os. Whenever the iPad
upgrades to iOS 4, it should have the same multi-tasking as the phones.

